# Bible Updated for modern times



## bullethead (Mar 17, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110317/ap_on_re/us_rel_gender_neutral_bible

I wonder if the new additions were inspired by God?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 17, 2011)

The author was spoken too and commanded.


----------

